# Curing container



## jetlinkin (Jan 16, 2016)

Question for all you curing gurus. I would like to make some corned beef / pastrami. I have a 18 lb packer cut. I plan to follow the recipes here on the forums. I have a large stainless steel food pan that is 12" deep. This is a commercial food tray used on steam table buffets or cold prep lines in a kitchen. Can I just cure the meat directly in this tray for ~14 days and seal the top with plastic wrap, or do I need to put the meat in a large ziplock bag. I'm concerned with the brine reacting with the metal container, but have been told that because it is a food grade stainless steel that I do not have to worry. 

Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## ak1 (Jan 16, 2016)

You're good to go.

Stainless Steel, glass or food grade plastic is fine. It's non reactive.


----------



## tropics (Jan 16, 2016)

Don't seal it to tight,you have to be able to turn the meat over in the brine.

Richie


----------



## wade (Jan 16, 2016)

You should be OK in the stainless steel but it does depend on its quality. Some of the cheaper stainless containers (Chinese) can be fairly low quality though - even though they are sold as food quality. If you want to be sure, you can put it in the ziplock bag if you have one that is big enough.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 16, 2016)

In my opinion, the zip lock bag is the way to go. Hefty makes some really large ones.

Al


----------



## jetlinkin (Jan 16, 2016)

Well I was able to find some XL zip lock bags.  They are labeled as 10 gallon.  I called Johnson & Johnson and they stated that they are food grade, even though the pictures on the package show clothing in the bags.  I am going to use the bags in the stainless steel container and let it cure in the fridge.  My plan is to start this next weekend, and I will put up a thread with lots of pics.  Thank you all for your input.  I can't wait to see how this turns out.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2016)

Looking forward to seeing that thread.

Al


----------

